# Thought Provoking Gun statistic graphs



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/guns/procon/guns.html


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

DaN - As sure as my moniker, we ain't gonna win enny argument with froth-at-the-mouth gun totin' fanatics.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan, it has been my experience that the gun nuts; not sportsmen or legitimate hunters who eat what they shoot thereby acting as a natural predator to control populatION; NO, i SPEAK of the frothers. It has been my experience that they are really confused. After a while, they loose the ability to distiguish between thei guns and the dscharge thereof and their schmetzels and whatever they do with them. I believe some of these dear souls get more pleasure from weilding a gun than their schmetzel. An INteristing hupothesis, to be sure.

guns don't kill people, people do, so let's give more people more guns.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Good article Topa…....................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, A few days ago I heard a discussion on NPR about why they don't enforce existing law. Same reason they don't enforce most law, lack of resources and juries reluctant to convict for gun law violations. That last one really frosts me. Maybe they should get a change of venue out the the neighborhood?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)




----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Gun control policies are a joke by themselves. You can't leglislate stupid. Well on second thought, I guess you
can.

Bans definitely aren't the answer.

Technology holds the key to accountibility and a first line defense against 
irresponsible owners and criminals.

It won't happen over-night or come cheap. Nor would it be perfect. Nothing is.

But control policies should *not* be the first *or only *line of defense in gun control.

They should only be part of a much bigger over-all strategy.

And its past time for manufactors to do their part in the whole process.

Its simply too easy for the wrong people to get access to guns and use them in crimes.

Here is one article that talks about using biometrics or smart gun technology. Smart Guns

It is not to difficult to see how gps could also help in gun control.No gun zones that would trigger alarms around school zones etc.
Obviously these types of technology aren't flawless and could be tampered with by the those desperate enough. That alone is not a reason to blow it off as not doable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/28/opinion/confessions-of-a-liberal-gun-owner.html?pagewanted=1&_r=0&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130128


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

The guy can write. I will give him that. I am a bit unsure if he is lamenting his liberal friends opposition to guns or blaming the conservatives on gun control policy.

My understanding is the Conservatives are for a strict intrepretation of the 2nd Amendment and the Liberals are for the draconian gun control policies.

In this matter I can't agree with either view as a viable option. But if I had to choose, it would be the conservative take.Of course some policy is imo needed,but not as the first line of defense in a over-all gun control policy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks to me like he has captured and stated the dilemma very well.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

The "Mass shootings in the US, 1982 - 2012" chart confuses me somewhat.
Presumably that's percentage rather than quantity?
I have 2 questions for clarification…

1) Surely the numbers, if they are indeed percentages, given that there's an "unknown" bar, ought to add up to 100? I add them up to about 70% which leaves 30% which are… well, what?
2) Does "legally" here include, for example, "taken from my father's gun store", where the gun *was* legal, but use of it was without permission?

Not trying to be contentious, just seeking to clarify what that particular chart, which is interesting, means.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I put mine through the grinder years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

These situations never make the statistics, thankfully! A fact that is never even mentioned is how many times people saved themselves without having to fire a shot!


----------

